# Safety cover for garage door buttons



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

The buttons to press to being our electric garage doors up and down are badly located just at 2 yr old ds's height, just in the garage outside the kitchen- a very frequented area by ds.

I have been thinking I need to get a safety cover for it.

I Am not sure what to look up. Is it the same as an electric outlet cover? We don't even use the garage doors- we keep them up because we use the garage as an outside playroom and I don't want ds to see the doors go up and down.

I want something sturdy that cannot be opened- somehting that covers them up and can screw into the wall.

Any ideas?


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

What kind of opener do you have? Most have a "vacation mode" or "lock mode" that you can set to disable them. Or its really easy to relocate the button itself to a higher spot. (my ex dh was a garage door tech!)


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Our garage door has a pull cord that takes the door off of the motor. It's there to use in case of powe outages. You probably have something like that too. Just pull it and your ds can still hit the button, but the door won't open.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

What about one of those mesh grates they put over pull down fire alarms?

Also, it's usually very easy to relocate the button.


----------



## artekah (Apr 26, 2009)

It sounds like you need something similar to an outlet cover, like this: http://amzn.com/B001SKKW0E but your garage button panel may not be the right size/shape for that to work. You could get creative and make something yourself...

I remember when I learned what a molly-guard was: http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/molly-guard


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

What about something like a stove knob cover if it's round? http://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-Clear-Covers-5-Pack/dp/B00068O22S/ref=sr_1_2?s=baby-products&ie=UTF8&qid=1342816694&sr=1-2&keywords=button+cover

You'd have to mount part on the wall and may need to modify the back, but it'll work.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the ideas- for now I put a small box over it sealed with duct tape and he hasnt messed with it- I Will look into those ideas for a better solution


----------

